# Space battleship yamato - 1/500 Scale



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Today I got in the mail one SPACE BATTLESHIP YAMATO I have only looks at the parts sheet and it will take some time befor I can even start work on it, fist I have to get my Space Cruiser Yamato done and then I can work on this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have only looked at the plans so far, it will be at lest a week or more before I can do anything to it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've just looked at the insertion booklet that came with the model. from looking at it I see that it has more parts that the space cruiser has.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

starlord said:


> so far I've just looked at the insertion booklet that came with the model. from looking at it I see that it has more parts that the space cruiser has.


I got this last year for Xmas. great kit. Fighter jets need paint, other than that comes molded in different colors. I had pics on here before. Not sure where they are at now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I forgot to ad a photo to the last post, it's of a single page of the insertion book and you might get an idea of what I'll be doing later on.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Technically, the recent 1/500 scale Yamato is quite an excellent kit. It's a snap-together but glue is always a good idea. Building it is going to be a completely different experience than working on the old 1/700 scale kit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that sounds good but my kit is a glue together one, but I did five in my stack of DVD's one that ir SPACE BATTLESHIP YAMATO THE FINAL BATTLE, and I have atched it at lest 3 times and they don't show the ship in it much.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not done anything yet, before I start on this one, I hope to get more of my glue and get the right pain. only I'll not get anything until I get to the HOBBY shop down in Lancaster and I'll need to get some more fine grad sandpaper.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

here are some pics of mine


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

when I do mine, I can only hope that I've does a good job as you have. so far I'v only looked at the parts and I don't want to happen with what happened with my other space yamoto.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if anyone has the little booklet that has the parts list and shows where everything gos, if you do and if you can, send me the book or cops of the sheets that tell where everything go, mine is gone, some kids that where doing some work for me must have taken it as it was on a table that was in my living room and while I was in the back bedroom they most have taken it. it was gone when I was checking the model box today. so it is now gone. if you can send me photos (cope
s of a machine made) or copied ones I'll pay you a bit. my e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I started on the model, this is what I've done so far


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got some better one for you


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this photo show what I have done so far, as I don't have the insertion booklet it's not easy to figure out where everything goes.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not done much more then what you saw in the list post, with out the insertin sheet I have to look at the parts and find out if they fit each other, if I had the unsertion sheet it would go faster. But not have those insertions make it hard.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've not done a lot, here is a pic of what I've done so far. I would go faster but when the insertions were taken, it's solowing me down a lot.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far and as you seen in the last spos I did get the side on the fits on and with the HULL and last night I've got the side on, but right now I'm putting some filler in some small areas and after I do that I hope to to more on the rest of the ship.
I've e-mailed them to see if they could BAN-DI to see if they can send me the booklet that shows how everything goes together.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

as I don't have that booklet that show where everything goes, I'm doing this by guess/by guest work but here is what it looks like now


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point where I can't do any more until I figure out how the parts go together, I had got to the point where the front of the hull was to be down but some of the parts just don't fit right. it's hart to tell what it is so I can't tell what it is so if anyone wants to see what I have run in to they can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

These might be the instructions you're looking for.

http://www.mech9.com/blog/2010/12/1500-space-battleship-yamato-color-guide-and-manual/


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

without the insertions I've box it up and put it in the side bedroom, if I had the insertions I would have put it together but out those insertions there nothing I can do.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have put this model away, without the insertions I can't do much at all. BTW one user posted link in his post about going to a place that would have the insertions on it's web site but when I used it there was nothing for this model at all.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> These might be the instructions you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.mech9.com/blog/2010/12/1500-space-battleship-yamato-color-guide-and-manual/


Yes, those surely must be the INSTRUCTIONS. (sorry, you know why I did that  )

Normally I would be of the opinion that if one knows the Yamato putting the parts in their proper place shouldn't be too much of an issue but I see that there is some tricky stuff there with the main guns, the rocket anchor and some of the fiddly bits around the bow. 

I love the thought that Bandai put into that kit (even as I disagree somewhat with some of the stylistic choices), the bulkheads, the way the turrets attach to the deck, clear window inserts for the bridge, all very nice.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Steve H said:


> Yes, those surely must be the INSTRUCTIONS.


To be fair, there is more than one 500th scale Yamato model, perhaps the link I posted did not have the instructions for Starlord's version of the ship. I tried.

Good luck, Starlord.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> To be fair, there is more than one 500th scale Yamato model, perhaps the link I posted did not have the instructions for Starlord's version of the ship. I tried.
> 
> Good luck, Starlord.


That's true, but all I have to go by are the pictures he posts, and the pic for this thread was, indeed, the recent 1/500 scale kit. The other thread has the old '80s version.

Hey, you gave it your best. I salute your noble effort!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

well the model now sits in my small bedroom that I put a lot of stuff in that I don't use anyplace else around the trailer. so there nothing being done on it, that area that have troubles with in it seems to be missing a part around the bow and I have looked at all the parts and can't fine anything that seems to fit in the space that in around the bow. I've not ever taken a photo of it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken the box it came in and using the artwork on the box tried to figure out is that parts I have could be made to fit in the area where that is to be something.
without the INSTRUCTIONS I'm unqable to do any more.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

as I don't have the INSTRUCTIONS for this model I can't do anything. I did send BANDAI a e-mail about the INSTRUCTIONS and all they said was they could not sen any to me unless I paid for a full model.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, let's try this one more time, this time with feeling...

Go here.

http://www.mech9.com/blog/2010/12/1500-space-battleship-yamato-color-guide-and-manual/

scroll the page down. You should see the first page of the instruction manual. Page One. Below that are links that will take you to further pages. If you click on each picture, which is a single page of the instruction manual, in order just like the manual, you will get an enlarged picture which if you want you can print out so you don't have to build while looking at the computer. 

You can do it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll try that link, and see if they have anything, the model has not been worked on, it still sits in my small bedroom. if anyone would like a photo of what it looks like now, you can send mr e-,ail to [email protected]


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

since I don't have the INSTRUCTIONS I can't do anything else. I have the model in a's box and if anyone would want a photo of what I have they can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starlord said:


> since I don't have the INSTRUCTIONS I can't do anything else. I have the model in a's box and if anyone would want a photo of what I have they can e-mail me at [email protected]


I...I don't understand. You've been given pointers to a website where they have very kindly scanned the instructions for this kit. Even if you don't have a printer, even if you don't have any kind of picture or graphic program whatsoever, it would be a simple, easy matter to just click on the page of the instructions for what you wish to work on and do that little bit, just a little at a time.

There's no more that can be done. Good luck.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I...I don't understand. You've been given pointers to a website where they have very kindly scanned the instructions for this kit. Even if you don't have a printer, even if you don't have any kind of picture or graphic program whatsoever, it would be a simple, easy matter to just click on the page of the instructions for what you wish to work on and do that little bit, just a little at a time.
> 
> There's no more that can be done. Good luck.


Steve,

It's like that old saying about leading a horse to water...


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Steve,
> 
> It's like that old saying about leading a horse to water...



Ahhh but can you nudge him into the water with a gentle push of your foot, never to return? :freak:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey I hit 2000 posts! I'm a Hobbytalk Pro now! Whoohoo!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

This horse won't even be lead to a spell-checker.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

with out the instructions I can't really do much, there is a section of the hull that I don't know want goes there, I've there and I've tied to use some parts to see if they fit, but none of them will.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it still sits in the side bedroom and nothing has been done to it, but I've taken some of the parts to see if I can rebuild the front of the model

can't get my image on, in my system it's DOWLOAD, but this system only shows DOWLOAD2 is my system does not have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to try one more time, I've checked my system and the DOWNLORD are is still on DOWNLOAD not the DOWLOAD2 that was shown when I tied it the first time.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

starlord read this and respond!!!



steve h said:


> well, let's try this one more time, this time with feeling...
> 
> Go here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I used too many words...


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I was going to post earlier to this thread, but decided against it. Because, it won't matter if your posts are actually intended to help or not if the mods decide that you're trolling. The ban will be very real. I'm not risking it.

I like coming to Hobbytalk I like the community, the discussions, and the models. I'm not going to let a person who is unable or unwilling to have a discussion take that from me, even though I've only tried to help.

My recommendation to all of you is to stop posting to these threads, and just let Starlord continue to post every other day about how he can't do anything because he doesn't have instructions. The mods are right, it is easier to just ignore him.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the model still sits in my small bedroom and there is not much I can do. you must have looked at the photos in the last post and you can see where I don't have any parts to go into that space.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far not much has been done, I have the parts and everything on one of the tubs I have, and that link that was posted all I got was a message saying the "THERE WAS NO SUCH" model or instructions there.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Last night I took the model and put it on a tub I have and started putting the parts together with NO glue and just tape holding them together, and even without the INSTRUCTIONS all I could do was to see if they would fit together as will be seen


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

last night I was checking all the parts and I found that I'm missing some, the main is from hat I can tell is to fit on the front of the control bride but I can't be sure without that parts book so I am going to wait until I can pay for another model and eep this one as spare parts. this like take at lest 3 months.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*Take your time*

A good looking model takes some patience so give yourself time. I'm curious to see how she'll turn out!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I am going to upload a photo of what the model looks like not, beyound that it is going to sit in my spair bedroom and not be worked on. without that parts book I don't know where any part goes.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Last try. This is from the above link you claim didn't work for you.










There are 8 additional images which will give you everything you need. Please describe what happens when you click that link. What kind of error do you see? What web browser are you using? I'd really like to know what is preventing this from working for you. Really trying to help here.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

first of all, that like just sent my system to a blank screen and all it did was post a message on the screen the said " NO SUCH IDEM " and that was all that I get.
but in the mean time if anyone has the parts list or the booklet that shows how thing gp to geather and can e-mail me a copy of the sheets in it, I could pay for the copys made.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I give up. Tried that link on three computers of varying age and differennt browsers and it's fine on all. How old is your computer or browser? Maybe ask a neighbor if you can try their computer? The pages are right there for the downloading.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jheilman said:


> I give up. Tried that link on three computers of varying age and differennt browsers and it's fine on all. How old is your computer or browser? Maybe ask a neighbor if you can try their computer? The pages are right there for the downloading.


Please note that he seems to be fully able to post pics, which I found to be somewhat difficult, maybe it was my graphic program which I've never really mastered. 

Anyway, he seems able to do that, so clicking a link and copying a .JPEG to his desktop shouldn't be that much of a challenge. And yet it is. 

I know. I know. we tried.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have tried the links and for me and my windos 7 system machine they do NOT work at all. if they did I would have been able to build the model.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the model still sit in the small bedroom, and all the links did NOT work at all, now if anyone has the book that shows the part list I would not mind paying for the shipping or the copying of it.
they or whoever can send me e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I took the model and by dry fitting the parts I have found that there is a sention of the front end missing and even if I had the parts for the rest of the ship it would be hard trying to fit something in that space

DAMEDSYSTREM (NOT MINE) WILL GO TO THE ARE THAT i WANT TO UPLOAD A FILE FROM.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

So far i've found some area where there is to be parts, but old hobbytalk.com does not let me uplord the pic i the pic i have.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

With all the TV screen photos you've uploaded, perhaps you've hit your limit. You may have to go in and delete some of the photos you've posted before you can add more.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*Copies of the instructions*

Starlord I emailed you with copies of the instruction manual and the color chart attached to the email. I hope this helps you to finish your model. From what I can see from your posts it looks like you're having some difficulties. I"m sure you're just in need of a little help. We are all on this website because we enjoy building models, and we want to offer encouragement to everyone here. Just be patient, and keep building. Before you know it, she'll be finished and on your shelf!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

*Color Chart*

StarLord I've attached the color chart to this post. Let me know if you can't see it. Just trying to help.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found why I could not uplord to this system, I've fixed it now so where is a photo of what my model is like now. one thing, the parts are not gluded on but only sitting on the model.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

whiskeyrat said:


> StarLord I've attached the color chart to this post. Let me know if you can't see it. Just trying to help.


And for those not used to Japanese color callouts, even translated- 'Monza' Red is just what we all know as Flat Red. 

Not that 10 seconds of looking at any picture of the Yamato wouldn't clue you to that fact.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Steve H said:


> And for those not used to Japanese color callouts, even translated- 'Monza' Red is just what we all know as Flat Red.
> 
> Not that 10 seconds of looking at any picture of the Yamato wouldn't clue you to that fact.


Right SteveH! Starlord I have one of these kits too and will post pics when I eventually get around to building her... won't be for a few months though, I'm currently building a USS Reliant that's going to be the death of me with all the rework I'm doing to get her to look right.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

So far I've been able to ad the port on the back where the ships main rock flams leave the ship.
Its good for me that a user send me (by e-mail the insructions for this model.)


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got some of the small guns glued on and that alone took me almost 30 mins to do that and I have figured out a way to ad my photos to the post, so here is one of the small one that I got over in Honolulu and you can see the small guns


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like I goofed uploeded the wrong photo, as that one show have been on the one for Space Cruiser Yamato, not for this model a user has e-mailed me the instructions for it and now I can get to building it and this will show what I've done before I got the instrutions


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Will this be a "straight-out-of-the-box" build, or will you be doing any modifications or corrections? Check out this guys work, it's all in Japanese but there are more than enough pictures to show clearly what he's doing.

 http://www.geocities.jp/dourakuoyadi/newpagebandai500-3.htm

I'm planning on trying to copy what he's done when I start my 1/500 Yamato.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, that guy does amazing work. I check his site almost every day.

Have you been folowing his Wave Motion Engine scratchbuild?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not stated to glue this model yet, after a user sent to my the instuctions by e-mail I have stared to glue it yet, but now I can star putting the part together to make this ship.
here is a photo of what I have so far, but this is the 3rd time I've tried this and the other times this place blocked me from up loading the file.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Yeah, that guy does amazing work. I check his site almost every day.
> 
> Have you been folowing his Wave Motion Engine scratchbuild?


That thing scares me to death. I swear, it's like the guy is building a set for Dykstra's 'superimpose actors on model sets' stuff. He's even going to get the flywheels to work. Heck, with the opening access hatch I wouldn't be at all surprised if he has plans for the Iscandarian 'Wave Motion Engine Jump Drive' device, which would be roughly the size of a sliver of hair...


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this makes the 6th time I've tried to post, the last 5 times this outfit just shut me down. when I tried to upload a file all this place just shut down my system. a real bummer. as you can see in the post where I got a pic uploaded you can see where I've gotten to, but I hope that in a day or two I can start to glue this model together.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

*Insrructions*

I am still working on this model, as a user has sent me the instructions va-e-mail I can now do the model right. as you could see in the post that my pic is on, you see that I've reached the point on putting the control section on top of the HULL.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started putting glue to it, after I got the e-mail with the instructions which I see on my computer I have taken the parts I had together with tape and am now put the Plastruct to it and IF all goes well, I might get done after new years.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> I have started putting glue to it, after I got the e-mail with the instructions which I see on my computer I have taken the parts I had together with tape and am now put the Plastruct to it and IF all goes well, I might get done after new years.


Keep hammering away at it, you'll be done before you know it! Careful with that Plastruct!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Steve H said:


> That thing scares me to death. I swear, it's like the guy is building a set for Dykstra's 'superimpose actors on model sets' stuff. He's even going to get the flywheels to work. Heck, with the opening access hatch I wouldn't be at all surprised if he has plans for the Iscandarian 'Wave Motion Engine Jump Drive' device, which would be roughly the size of a sliver of hair...


I don't think the guy sleeps! Where on God's green earth does he find the time to scratchbuild stuff like a complete 1/144 Wave Motion Engine!? When I first saw that thread it boggled my little peanut brain. Looks like he's almost finished it now. If my 1/500 Yamato turns out half as good as his I'll call it a win and be happy!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the model a few feet away with the Plastruct drying on a spot where the glue and parts did fit well, I also used that link to see that page and I have saved most of the photos they had, if this model get done by next month (or more) I'll try to take photos of it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found that small part that is part of the front end, I had not been ablt to fine it, but today I found the book of instructions for the model and with the help it gave I have place that part where it to go, and in the photo I'll up load you will see it in place.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got a little more of it done, I also found that booklet that has all the drawings of the way that the part go together and here is a sample of them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the booklet that show all the parts and where they are to go, and so far I've put the rear engine exest on and so far that's all.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Keep pluggin' away dude, a little at a time, that's how it's done!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the model on a upside down tub so it's on it's own table you might ay, it's not going fast, I have a rubberband around the bach side of the hull holding part of the deck on. I have found that when I place the parts together not off them fit good, they have space between the parts that I have to hold togeher whilr the glue is drying .


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been working on the model, so far I've gotten to where part 28 gone on and I have to use my Plastruct to melt the plastic to form a seal so there is space left between them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

so far I've goten to the point of putting some small parts on the side of the control tower and going to use my Plastruct to glue them on, and after the top of the model is done I'll use what is left of my HUMBOL paints to pait the model.
and if anyone wants to see what I have so far, they can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

they model is still on the small table that I use for models, so far I've got the hull done about 1/2 the way, but I've gotten to point that part 29 (setionA) has to be pit on and I have done so, but I have to fill in the samall are that the prats have formed that is not fitting good with my Plastruct so it will melt some of the plastic on the parts edge wled together the parts.
and if anyone wants to see the photos of the model as it sits now they can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point of getting ready to install the mail guns and the small area that did not fit will I used some of my goo to fill in the areas that did not fit. I would post a pic of how it looks but this place does not let me pick the area that the files are in, so I'll have to stick to TEX and no photo.
BTW, I don't know that area it's in but there is a line of post that deal with the kind of model as what I'm working on but it's a model with a METAL covering or made that but I've lost track of where the post are, but if anyone knows where they are poat it here do I can find them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started putting the goo in to that areas that need filling, and I took some parts off the tree last night and lost one, on the one side where the part IS it looks ok but one the others ides there is a blank hole and nothing to put in it. I will try upload a pic of the side that has the hole, and IF it uploads you can see the troubles I've reached.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

starlord said:


> I have started putting the goo in to that areas that need filling, and I took some parts off the tree last night and lost one, on the one side where the part IS it looks ok but one the others ides there is a blank hole and nothing to put in it. I will try upload a pic of the side that has the hole, and IF it uploads you can see the troubles I've reached.


I've lost quite a few parts that way myself. As much as possible, I try to remove only one part at a time from the trees so I don't make that mistake again. Sometimes it's the only way though, say if you want to paint eight or ten of the same pieces the same color, then I'll stick them down on some doubled-up tape so they'll stay in one place (usually, anyway!).


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

well the Bomber is a rest as I said I had lost that one pice but here is a photo of the same pice but is the one the I have, I just am not sure of what I'm going to use to make a makeshit part to replace the lost one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I failed to upload the pic yesterday so I'll try it today and I hope that the Bomer is awaiting.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some more photos for you, one thing that I am having trouble with is some small part and I'm not sure how they go together and if the photos come up you'll see how the to get together but I have not figured out how the go together so then maybe some here can let my know how they fit.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten to the point of working on the control tower and found a I had made a mistake and have had to take about the parts, they are now have to wait for the glue to dry before I can work on them, I have one photo of when the parts where together and before I had to take them apart so you can see how far I've gone so far, oh BTW the part that I lost, iI still have not fond it or figured what to use to replace it.


----------

